# Israeli Kit Check



## Kirkhill (3 Jun 2013)

Link


----------



## rhli13 (3 Jun 2013)

More work on the uppers.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Jun 2013)

Did the same thing on my basic...not as attractive....I also didn't put it on the interwebs.


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Jun 2013)

"Israeli soldiers reprimanded for posing in underwear"
They aren't wearing any...


----------



## Cyrius007 (4 Jun 2013)

they probably have thongs


----------



## rhli13 (4 Jun 2013)

Thongs? How can you tell, you can't even see their feet!


----------



## Danjanou (4 Jun 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> "Israeli soldiers reprimanded for posing in underwear"
> They aren't wearing any...



Does that make them Israeli Commandos?  ;D


----------



## ARMY_101 (4 Jun 2013)

rhli13 said:
			
		

> Thongs? How can you tell, you can't even see their feet!



There are... uh... other photos available.  >


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2013)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> There are... uh... other photos available.  >


Incentive to learn to use Google Image search?


----------



## 421_434_226 (4 Jun 2013)

rhli13, OK took a minute to clue in, pretty funny nonetheless.


----------



## GAP (4 Jun 2013)

Gosh.....they didn't have thongs on..... 

more here....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2335015/Female-Israeli-soldiers-disciplined-unbecoming-behaviour-posing-pictures-dressed-underwear-combat-fatigues.html?ICO=most_read_module


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (4 Jun 2013)

This thread has reinforced why army.ca is a wonderful place to be.  Yep... wonderful *walks off with a smile*


----------



## dapaterson (4 Jun 2013)

This is a great indication of how wonderful the CF is.  In the CF, women have an annual allowance to purchase bras.  Those poor girls don't have any!


----------



## PanaEng (4 Jun 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> This is a great indication of how wonderful the CF is.  In the CF, women have an annual allowance to purchase bras.  Those poor girls don't have any!


Bras? the poor things don't seem to have enough to buy proper panties/shorts!
I say bring them to Canada - they can join the engineers; some of them seem to have potential - I would tutor... ;-)


----------



## GAP (4 Jun 2013)

sigh......they walk among us..........YES!!  ;D


----------



## dimsum (5 Jun 2013)

Well, if I get kicked off the ADF work intranet tomorrow, at least I know why.   :nod:


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Jun 2013)

Sometimes compulsory military service can be a good thing. It means the self absorbed hottie social media savvy girls are forced to join.


----------

